# Is there a way to play Emulated Roms online?



## dgwillia (Aug 8, 2008)

I was just curious, if it can be done? (yes i checked google and very few results)


----------



## Sephi (Aug 8, 2008)

What? I don't really understand what you mean by play emulated roms online.

You mean like a emulator that runs in your web browser?


----------



## chuckstudios (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.kaillera.com/


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 8, 2008)

No online as in actually online, like me playing a friend who lives far away from me like on Street fighter 2, or playing Co-op on TMNT
Thanks chuck, does this work on any emulator? if so, i will consider you to be my idol from now on.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes it exists natively  in some emulators.
for example Zsnes has an UDP socket for multiplayer, works fine and I did use it a lot.
Epsxe had a plugin (though it didn't work well) for online play from a second layer on the player input.
Maybe visualboyAdvance special edition (I don't remember weel if it was online or just lan/local)

I think other emulators might have this feature too.


----------



## Social0 (Aug 8, 2008)

snes9x also has multiplayer


----------



## jaz (Aug 8, 2008)

You could try zbattle.net for SNES if it's still up, used to play Secret of Mana on it with my friend and it ran pretty smoothly.


----------



## SonicFan49 (Aug 8, 2008)

Project64k also supports online play.


----------



## jy2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Maybe visualboyAdvance special edition (*I don't remember weel if it was online or just lan/local*)
> 
> I think other emulators might have this feature too.



Hamachi is really handy in situations where a game only does local gaming. Just set a network up with your friend, and the game will think he's sitting on the same network!


----------



## ipaidthebills (Sep 2, 2008)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> I was just curious, if it can be done? (yes i checked google and very few results)
> South Central Emulation
> Online Multi-Player Emulated Gaming Server​Kaillera & or EmuLinker enables emulators to play on the Internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MasterPenguin (Sep 2, 2008)

Well..God-Weapon.com has a Classic Gaming Arena, which supports the following:

SNES [Zsnes]
NES [Virtual NES]
KegaFusion [Sega Genesis/Mastersystem/Gamegear/32x/SegaCD]

Unlike Kaillera, this is a Peer 2 Peer tool, so it connects you directly with your client. A lot less lag then Kaillera, basically. 

Directly Download: CGA


----------



## Mazor (Sep 6, 2008)

SonicFan49 said:
			
		

> Project64k also supports online play.


And desynchs every other minute. Mupen64++ is a much better choice.


----------



## Trolly (Sep 7, 2008)

The PCSX2 (PS2) emulator requires very little hassle to set up the online, and it's all in-built. I'm looking forward to playing Final Fantasy XI for the first time once it's playable on the emulator.


----------

